# Spiele Jubiläum - damals war es......war es echt besser?



## Batze (8. August 2016)

*Spiele Jubiläum - damals war es......war es echt besser?*

Hab ich mir mal wieder so ausgedacht.

Also, hier darf Diskutiert werden über *TOP *Spiele, ich sage mal die mindest 10 Jahre alt sind und ein rundes Jahres Jubiläum Feiern. Nicht auf den Monat genau, aber Jahres mäßig sollte es schon passen. Also 10 Jahre, 15, 20 usw.

Ein Beispiel für Spiele die 15 Jahre alt sind:

Colin McRae Rally 2.0 kam 2001 raus, also jetzt genau 15 Jahre alt.
Gothic kam ebenfalls 2001 raus.
Return to Castle Wolfenstein 
Civ 3
Max Payne
Serious Sam (Zeigefinger hatte eine dauer Sehnen Entzündung )
(Ich sehe gerade es war ein TOP Jahr für uns PC Spieler)

*Was ich vergessen hatte zu sagen, bitte nur PC Spiele nennen, danke.*

Andere Spiele die erst 9 Jahre haben, müssen warten bis nächstes Jahr, so kann der Thread hier auch länger halten. Ihr versteht wie und was ich meine. Na dann mal los, wenn ihr Bock habt. 
Kommt es an, dann stell ich auch eine Liste zusammen, aber erstmal sehen.



So, ich hab mal ne kleine bisherige Liste zusammengestellt was so genannt wurde. Ich hoffe es wird noch sehr viel mehr.

Stand: 08.08.2016 22:50Uhr

Genannte TOP Spiele vor 2016 im Abstand 10-15-20-25-30---- Jahre


Spoiler



*2006
*_Titan Quest _
---
*2001*
_ Colin McRae Rally 2.0
Gothic 1
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Civ 3
Max Payne
Serious Sam 1 _ 
---
*1996
*_Command and Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 
Baphomets Fluch_ 
---
*1991
*_Civilization
Lemmings
Battle Isle
Zelda: a link to the past
Bundesliga Manager Professional
_
---
*1986

*_Bubble Bobble_
---





Genannte TOP Spiele vor 2017 (für nächstes Jahr, noch nix drin) im Abstand 10-15-20-25-30 Jahre


Spoiler



Platzhalter --- Noch nix Ätsch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2016)

2006: *Titan Quest*

Für mich ein besonderes Spiel weil es der bis dato letzte Hack'n Slay-Titel war mit dem ich sehr viel Spaß hatte. Das Setting "Antike Mythologie" reizte mich mehr als *Diablo* und seine Klone mit dem zu ähnlichen Fantasy-Einheitsbrei. Dazu die starke wie sehr chice Engine, das geniale Treffer-Feedback samt Physik, ein einsteigerfreundlicher Talentbaum und die Möglichkeit diverser Mischklassen.

TQ fehlte wiederum die Story-Dichte wie die von Blizzards Teufelsaustreiberei, aber das war zu verschmerzen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (8. August 2016)

Oh ja, Titan Quest war einer der Hack&Sly Überraschungen. Ein Top Titel damals.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2016)

1991 (25 Jahre):  
Civilization https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civilization_(Computerspiel)
Lemmings https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemmings
Battle Isle https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_Isle


1996 (20 Jahre): Command and Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command_&_Conquer:_Alarmstufe_Rot


----------



## Batze (8. August 2016)

Cool, CIV 1, ein Meilenstein. Und das jetzt genau 25 Jahre her.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Cool, CIV 1, ein Meilenstein. Und das jetzt genau 25 Jahre her.


 Ich hatte mir das damals zu Weihnachten gewünscht, für den Amiga, und dann direkt nach dem Weihnachtsmahl bis 5h morgens durchgezockt. "nur noch EINEN Tempel-Baustein freischalten!!!"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2016)

1996: *Baphomets Fluch*

Die Geburt einer neuen großartigen Adventure-Reihe, und mMn ist Teil 1 innerhalb der eigenen Serie immer noch das beste Spiel überhaupt. Revolution Software gelang es mit der spannenden Templer-Story, der immens detail- wie animationsverliebten SVGA-Grafik und dem Helden-Duo George Stobbart und Nico Collard neue Genre-Maßstäbe zu setzen. Eine echte Konkurrenz zu *Monkey Island* und Co., und die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist auch heute äußerst hörenswert. Ein Meisterstück deutscher Spielsynchro-Kunst.

BF1 wurde immer dafür kritisiert dass es sehr oder gar zu dialoglastig sei und man mehr quatschte als rätselte, doch gerade das ist doch nur der Beweis für eine sehr gut geschriebene Geschichte, und gute Rätsel gab es trotzdem mehr als genug.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2016)

*zelda: a link to the past *- erschienen 1991.
ein zeitloses meisterwerk. heute noch so gut wie am ersten tag und problemlos spielbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. August 2016)

1986: *Bubble Bobble*

Einer DER C64-Klassiker den ich bis zum Umfallen gezockt hab. Putzige Grafik, noch putzigere Musik, simples aber witziges Spielprinzip. [emoji7] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (8. August 2016)

Hab auch noch was gefunden was wir damals mindest zu zweit am PC gezockt haben. Bundesliga Manager Professional. Der erste Teil war nicht ganz so gut und der Prof. lange nicht so gut wie der allgemein  Beste Manager aller Zeiten, nämlich BM Hattrick, aber dennoch ein Meileinstein wie ich finde.
*1991*


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1996 *stand ich im Saturn und sah das erste Mal 3D Grafik in Aktion: Da lief eine selbstlaufende Demo von *Tomb Raider.*
Wahnsinn, man kann *in dem Level *herumlaufen. Selbstredend hatte ich zügig eine benötigte 3DFx Voodoo Karte (eine zusätzliche "Grafik" Karte, die *nur *für die 3D Funktionen zuständig war)im Rechner und das Spiel auf der Platte.

Damals gab's auch noch kein DirectX bzw. es wurde noch nicht für alle Spiele genutzt und so waren mehrere Startdateien auf der CD: wenn man eine Voodoo  Karte hatte, mußte man die TR3DFx.exe starten, für eine Matrox Karte die TRMat.exe etc 

PS: Die Thread Idee kommt mir bekannt vor ...


----------

